

Ask HN: Where in the world should I host my own services for privacy? - lemming

I&#x27;m considering what it would take to reduce my dependency on cloud services to see if I could tolerate the inconvenience. But one question is - where should I host it? Obviously these things change, but what are the good jurisdictions from a data protection point of view?
======
jlengrand
Home? Can you beat your own house's privacy? You'd be in charge of security,
encryption and everything else.

